# Is Rabo digipass unique to account



## my2leftfeet (8 Nov 2007)

Myself and other half each have a Rabo Account. I look after all our on-line banking.  I intended to keep one Digipass at home and one in work - and be able to log into both accounts with one pass. But the first time I tried getting into OHs account I had difficulty. It may be that I have not used the correct secure log in number - I will have to check out paperwork from Rabo to confirm.  But it did make me wonder whether the digipass issued on each account is unique to that account. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## MugsGame (8 Nov 2007)

> the digipass issued on each account is unique to that account.



Yes, otherwise someone could use any digipass on your account and all they'd need is your PIN and account details, i.e. may as well not have a digipass at all.


----------



## homer911 (17 Nov 2007)

To be technically correct, its unique to the customer, not the account.  A customer can have multiple accounts


----------

